# Wild Side Offers Baseball/Softball Designs For Summer Season



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Whether you’re a fan of a team or just a fan of the sport, The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers an impressive collection of baseball and softball stock transfer designs reflecting the latest trends in fashion and artwork. Transfers run the gamut from children’s designs with puppies, kittens, and cartoon styles to the serious “Train Hard” and baseballs with a grinning skull for a face. 

Many designs feature traditional icons like helmets, crossed bats, players, and balls. There’s even “Baseball Mom” designs in glittering rhinestones. 

The Wild Side’s online catalog makes it easy to type in a keyword and instantly view the full array of designs in any given category. Each design has a legend at the bottom that indicates what color shirt the design works on whether it’s light, medium, or dark. 

Orders placed by 1 p.m. Pacific time are shipped the same day. The company inventories more than 10 million transfers, so no matter what your need, you’ll find it at The Wild Side. 

For more information, contact The Wild Side at 881-837-5000; 800 421-3130; fax: 818 365-6667; [email protected] or visit Wild Side Heat Transfers | Quality Heat Applied Graphics Since 1979.

The Wild Side, a GroupeSTAHL company, offers stock heat transfers in 30 categories as well as rhinestone motifs, sequin motifs, mixed media motifs, large biker patches, and loose rhinestones. Accessories include heat presses, foil, transfer paper, and Teflon sheets. Custom designs also are available.


----------

